# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Hơn 100 ngàn trang sử dụng Wordpress bị nhiễm malware

## trangna

*Malware (phần mềm độc, phần mềm virus) có tên là SoakSoak được cho là của các haker Nga chế tạo - đã lây nhiễm trên hơn 100 ngàn trang Wordpress thông qua một plugin của bên thứ 3, việc lây nhiễm này diễn ra từ hôm Chủ nhật vừa rồi.*
*[replacer_img]*
Các trang blog bị nhiễm sẽ bị hacker điều khiển, nó có thể trở thành công cụ tấn công sang các trang khác hoặc tạo các lây nhiễm khác trên máy người dùng, nghĩa là nếu bạn vô tình đọc một trang bị lây nhiễm, có khả năng bạn cũng sẽ bị nguy hiểm.
Google đã khóa hơn 11 ngàn domain bị cho là đã lây nhiễm trong một nỗ lực cố gắng kiểm soát thiệt hại, tuy nhiên bạn cũng có thể thấy là con số này chỉ là một phần nhỏ các trang bị lây nhiễm. Hãng bảo mật Sucuri cho biết malware này hoạt động được nhờ vào một lỗi bảo mật của plugin slide show cho Wordpress, plugin này tên là _Slider Revolution._ Nhóm phát triển _Slider Revolution_ biết về lỗ hổng này từ tháng 9/2014 nhưng có vẻ họ đã không vá nó kịp thời.
Việc loại bỏ hoàn toàn malware này đòi hỏi rất nhiều công sức từ các phía, thêm nữa là nhiều chủ trang web không biết là mình đang sử dụng Slider Revolution cũng khiến việc loại bỏ nó khó khăn hơn. Chủ các trang web dùng theme Wordpress có đi kèm với các đoạn code slide show cần cập nhật plugin thủ công nếu việc cập nhật tự động không thực hiện được.
Hiện nay có hơn 70 triệu trang web đùng nền tảng Wordpress, từ các trang đơn giản như blog cá nhân cho đến các hãng tin lớn như _Time.com._ Malware này hiện nay chỉ tấn công các trang web tự host dùng Wordpress có dùng thêm premium plugin này, nếu bạn chỉ dùng blog trên *Wordpress.com* thì có khả năng là bạn chưa sao.

----------

